# Trammell



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd like to make a Trammel or compass for drawing circles.
Anyone have some pic's or plans I can get ideas from?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I've done my share with a stick, nail in one end, pencil in the other. I bought some trammel points that fit on an aluminum yard stick that work well. Back in the day, some very nice trammel points were made that mount to a wood bar.
http://www.jimbodetools.com/Trammel-Points-c29/


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Hammer

That's what I had in mind...Trammel points...
so I can make one from wood that I can have a short or long swing but use the same points.

I'm on another mission..........:thumbsup:


----------

